# Ithlete/ Heartrate Variability



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

As someone who is prone to overtraining I found this system and figured for $45 or so what the hell, I'll try it. Basically its an iphone app with a heart strap receiver, that measures something called heartrate variability every morning, charts it, then tells you when to train or rest to optimize the training/rest balance. Supposedly heartrate variability is a very accurate measure of the stressload on the body, and this is far more effective than just a morning pulse check. The technology seems very interesting...... For $45? I figured why not?

Any of the professional coaches here have any insights into training using heartrate variability as an indicator? Any thoughts on this system?

http://www.myithlete.com/

A basic overview:
http://www.myithlete.com/ithlete-overtraining-heart-rate-variability/


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

It is the same concept of first beat athelete software and sunnoto. But first beat will give you the traininv effect of every workout and guide you of training or resting he following day.
Polar has the same test called optimizer test in rs800 models. I used for some time but i am not using now.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I am not a pro coach but I've been waiting for this tech to mature to consumer grade... the science behind it looks sound to this layman. 

Of course it's just a tool like anything else.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

After about 3 weeks using the system, I have nothing but praise. Its very accurate, a high HRV number does equate to a good performance that day, and the graphical representation is excellent for seeing trends. Overall at the moment I'd say It has made me cut back on my training just slightly (maybe 1 extra day of rest ever 1 1/2 weeks) but it has changed the timing of my rest days. I feel much better for it, am sleeping much better, feel more fresh, and like I have more snap every time out. Its a bit soon to claim it has improved my performance, but certainly if the way I feel is an indication its good-improved performance will certainly be forthcoming.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

Most modern heart rate monitors measure, record and assess R-R intervals variability. The most known are Polar and Suunto, at least in Europe.


----------

